# Fehler beim DCC Chat mit Eggdrop



## Blandapostman (13. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe eben meinen Eggdrop fertig konfiguriert und gestartet. Er kommt zwar ins IRC, die Owner-Erkennung und das Setzen des Passworts funktioniert auch noch, allerdings kann ich keinen DCC Chat initiieren. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung sondern nur "Waiting for acknowledgement..." 

Jemand ne Ahnung worans liegen könnte?

Eggdrop ist Version 1.6.13 auf Suse 8.2.


----------



## Klon (13. Januar 2004)

Versuch es mal mit
/CTCP BOT CHAT

Wenn du drin bist setzt dir selbst deine Hostmask mit .+host Nick *!*ident@*.isp.com


----------



## Medelek (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Windrop.
Er reagiert nicht auf DCC Chats. Ich habe .chan und .notes etc. Dateien gelöscht, und mit -m einen neuen Benutzer angelegt, was auch funktioniert hat:



> 10:36 -Muh-Bot- Hi Medelek!  I'm Muh-Bot, an eggdrop bot.
> 10:36 -Muh-Bot- I'll recognize you by hostmask '*!info@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de' from now on.
> 10:36 -Muh-Bot- YOU ARE THE OWNER ON THIS BOT NOW
> 10:36 -Muh-Bot- As master you really need to set a password: with /MSG Muh-Bot pass <your-chosen-password>.
> ...


Im DDC reagiert er nicht und es kommt
Waiting for acknowledgement...

In der Log- Datei steht:



> [11:50] -Medelek (~info@pD9EA0AB3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de)- DCC Chat (217.234.10.179)
> [11:50] DCC connection: CHAT (Medelek!~info@pD9EA0AB3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de)
> [11:50] CTCP DCC: CHAT chat 3655994035 4663 from Medelek (~info@pD9EA0AB3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de)
> [11:51] Password timeout on dcc chat: [Medelek]~info@pD9EA0AB3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
> [11:55] Last message repeated 1 time(s).


Der Bot läuft auf Windows 2000 auf meinem eigenen Rechner.
Bei der Einrichtung war ich so verbunden (?) ~info@pD9EA0AB3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de.
Warum antwortet er nicht auf die DCC Befehle?
Vielen dank für Tips.


----------



## stylus (12. März 2004)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von Medelek _
> 
> Warum antwortet er nicht auf die DCC Befehle?
> Vielen dank für Tips.



Hilft Dir etwas von dem hier weiter?

http://www.smart-irc.de/files/windropfaq.html

Bye


----------



## Klon (15. März 2004)

Geh noch mal auf die Partyline mit Telnet und mach  
*.+host Medelek *!*info@*.t-dialin.net*


----------



## Medelek (19. März 2004)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für euren beiden Antworten. Die Website hat mir sehr geholfen, und mit dem Tip ".+host Medelek *!*info@*.t-dialin.net" kann ich jezt den Bot über DCC bedienen.

Danke.
Nette Grüße,
Medelek


----------

